# How much to feed puppy?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve free fed all my puppies. Their energetic needs can vary dramatically from week to week and even day to day. Peggy’s appetite would get especially huge right before a growth spurt. Other days she hardly ate anything at all.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

She might be mastiff-large! She is 25% larger than Phoebe was at that age. The guidelines on the bag are just that, guidelines. I have found my puppies typically eat more than the guidelines most of the time and less than the guidelines some of the time.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I don't think the answer is as simple as feed X. She will gradually need to eat more calories because she is still growing.

You want to pay more attention to her body composition. If the vet says she is skinny, then up the food.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

I free feed Rhonda (7.5 months) about 3 cups a day. She has always eaten approximately this amount Free feeding allows me to monitor her consumption. Some days she will eat 3 1/2 cups, other days 2 cups. Five cups per day sounds like a lot, but it depends on the food content her age and weight. To be sure, check with your Vet or the breeder.


----------



## chipmunk226 (8 mo ago)

Starla said:


> She might be mastiff-large! She is 25% larger than Phoebe was at that age. The guidelines on the bag are just that, guidelines. I have found my puppies typically eat more than the guidelines most of the time and less than the guidelines some of the time.


Wow, really? I'll try to weigh her using my home scale to double check. I saw the chart shared on here for predicting adult weight, but couldn't figure it out. I'm not good at the maths. 😆


----------



## chipmunk226 (8 mo ago)

SteveS55 said:


> I free feed Rhonda (7.5 months) about 3 cups a day. She has always eaten approximately this amount Free feeding allows me to monitor her consumption. Some days she will eat 3 1/2 cups, other days 2 cups. Five cups per day sounds like a lot, but it depends on the food content her age and weight. To be sure, check with your Vet or the breeder.


I can't free feed as I have an older dog that has a strict diet. If I leave either of their foods down, they will raid each other bowls 🤣


----------



## pudllaurie (8 mo ago)

I gave and give my female poodle as much wet food as she wants. She is too skinny and has to gain weight. i believe that most poodles, unlike other breeds, eat according to hunger, like (some) cats. is this only my impression? I have never ever seen a fat poodle


----------



## chipmunk226 (8 mo ago)

I just used my hime scale and at 19 weeks, she's 42# 😳


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I fed Elroy Purina Pro Plan Puppy. This isn't a "large breed" food, but it's what my breeder recommended. It had 456 calories per cup. An internet search says the Wellness you're feeding is 363 calories/cup. Maybe if he needs that much food you should feed a more calorie dense food.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

chipmunk226 said:


> I just used my hime scale and at 19 weeks, she's 42# 😳


Well she's going to be a big girl! Elroy was 35 lbs at 19 weeks. He's 58½ lbs now (16 months plus). He really hasn't gained any weight since late January. He eats around 4 cups/day (Purina Pro Plan Adult) now (365 kcal/cup).
As long as she's not fat/getting fat, I'd let her eat as much as she wants.


----------



## chipmunk226 (8 mo ago)

She


94Magna_Tom said:


> Well she's going to be a big girl! Elroy was 35 lbs at 19 weeks. He's 58½ lbs now (16 months plus). He really hasn't gained any weight since late January. He eats around 4 cups/day (Purina Pro Plan Adult) now (365 kcal/cup).
> As long as she's not fat/getting fat, I'd let her eat as much as she wants.


She's def not fat. Lol. She looks like she gets taller by the day! I tried to measure her at her withers and I think she's already at 23"


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

This is the calculator I like. Looks like you’re going to have a Great Dane sized poodle.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I fed my pups four times a day when they were young. Both of mine ate at least as much as the package recommended and often more. Galen was a scrawny pup and only filled out when he reached adulthood; even now he has a small frame. Ritter was always on the plump side as a puppy; he seems to be maturing into a big framed but appropriately trim adult.


----------



## chipmunk226 (8 mo ago)

Oh


Starla said:


> This is the calculator I like. Looks like you’re going to have a Great Dane sized poodle.
> View attachment 494195


Oh boy....


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

More to love😍😘!


----------

